# Hana Clone Dna30 $59.99!!!



## TylerD

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/04/blowout-first-dna30-clone-box-mod-5999.html

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

TylerD said:


> http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/04/blowout-first-dna30-clone-box-mod-5999.html


Wow!!!

Wonder how much the original Hana DNA 30 mod goes for.


----------



## johan

Check date - Lol the link from Vapor Joe (http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001580/1116503hanamodzV3)
@TylerD you should've been born on 1 April!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

April Fools has passed!!! Got me excited for nothing


----------



## ShaneW

Lirpa loof mod.. hahaha

Read that backwards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

ShaneW said:


> Lirpa loof mod.. hahaha
> 
> Read that backwards



Very sharp spotting @ShaneW !


----------



## BhavZ

Didnt even see the mod name.


----------



## BhavZ

Didnt even see the mod name.


----------



## 1am7h30n3

dammit dammit, got so excited, for some realistic plastic poop... o man, whyyyyyy!?!

April fool...


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Not a 30 but its here DNA20 - $52

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1689401-hana-modz-pack-dna-20-style-mod

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1689400-hana-modz-mini-pack-dna-20-style-battery-pack

And it will look sick with this on it.

http://www.vaportekecigs.com/shop/j-stream-kayfun-black-edition/


----------



## ShaneW

Tornalca said:


> Not a 30 but its here DNA20 - $52
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1689401-hana-modz-pack-dna-20-style-mod
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1689400-hana-modz-mini-pack-dna-20-style-battery-pack
> 
> And it will look sick with this on it.
> 
> http://www.vaportekecigs.com/shop/j-stream-kayfun-black-edition/



Wow great find!

If they using the original DNA20 then that's a bargain!

Now we just need to convince @Rob Fisher to get one to compare to the sigelei 20W  and with that black Russian it would look sick as tits!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Now we just need to convince @Rob Fisher to get one to compare to the sigelei 20W  and with that black Russian it would look sick as tits!



I hate the look of the Hana... won't be ordering that in a hurry... The Sigelei 20w with the Russian 91 is such a sweet set up!

But I do love the look of the Black Russian!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit

Hi guys. Got this email out of the blue. Dont know if we can do anything with it?

"Hi Rex smit,
How are you?Product list in attachment.
I have a Good news for you, our *DNA 30 Mod *officially begin pre-sale!


*MOQ*: 10pcs

*Color*: Black,Blue,Green,Red,Orange

*Price*: 
*Hana mod 1:1 clone*, *59.9usd* 
*Hana mod No branded*, *59.9usd *
*DNA 30 chip 1:1 clone *, *24.9usd*
* Hana mod 6061 Aluminium box,21.9usd*


*Deliver Time*: *About 20-30 days when you order*


*PS*: As there are already more than 100 orders in the waiting list, if you want to hurry to get dna 30 modz, pls book them ASAP, thank you !


Are you interested in our hana mod clone?


Pls let me know,thanks!

*




Linda*

*Shenzhen Cloupor Technology Co., Ltd.*

*Tel:* 0086-755-23712885 
*Phone:* 0086-18898562436

*Skype:* clouporsales9 *web:*cloupor.com


----------



## Zuzu88

Not bad.... But a month to wait for a hana clone is gonna make us go crazy Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit

Well its better than whatvwe have no

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## Rex Smit

I meant. . Better than nothing

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------

